# S/C on the Frontier?



## Tha Sheep (Mar 30, 2005)

Can it be swapped out for a bigger or better one?


----------



## Tha Sheep (Mar 30, 2005)

apparently not, or folks just dont care


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Honestly I am no authority on this however I think it would be rather difficult. Given that it is a roots style blower and is mounted up top... I believe the common mod is pulley's to run more boost on the existing supercharger, do you already have that mod.?


----------

